# Ladies-Gravitytreffen in Leogang?!



## Bergradlerin (21. Januar 2011)

Für mich steht fest, dass ich dieses Jahr irgendwann im Frühsommer (evtl. Juni, sicher aber außerhalb der Ferien) eine Woche in Leogang/Saalbach/Hinterglemm mit meinem 180er Stinky an meinen FR/DH-"Skills" feilen werde - ob mit oder ohne fachkundige Unterstützung und in welchem Umfang steht noch nicht fest. Die Gondeltour gönne ich mir auf alle Fälle mit Guide...  

In der Gruppe ist sicher Spaß angesagt, vielleicht sogar der Lerneffekt höher. Die eher einsteigerorientierten Mädelsseminare, die die Schule in Leogang für gewöhnlich anbietet, ist allerdings nicht so ganz meine Liga - und nur mit Jungs fahren ist mir dann doch ein wenig zu heftig. Also gibt es nur den Kompromiss: Suche eine Gruppe Gleichgesinnter und stelle selbst was auf die Beine!  

Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn: Wer hat Lust?


----------



## scylla (21. Januar 2011)

Hier! 

(ganz unverbindlich, weil ich noch nicht weiß, was im juni sonst so ansteht außer lac blanc über pfingsten)... aber ich hör mein demo schon winseln, dass es mal wieder frische luft braucht... ähm... und vielleicht brauch ich demnächst mal einen termin beim psychodoc  

PS und BTW: @bergradlerin lust auf besagten park über besagte feiertage im juni?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bergradlerin (21. Januar 2011)

Aber freilich! Schon allein, um Dein Demo zu begutachten! Wann ist denn dieses Jahr Pfingsten? Ich würde auch gern nach Leogang zu den Worldcups... Ist von mir aus ja nicht so weit.


----------



## scylla (21. Januar 2011)

12.-13. Juni ist Pfingsten.
Wenn's Wetter passt gehts nach Lac Blanc. Dabei sind die DH-Bikes und Touren-Bikes (die Abfahrten in freier Wildbahn sind da nämlich fast noch besser ) und natürlich ein paar Freunde. 

Wenn du Lust hast, mehr per PN


----------



## Bergradlerin (21. Januar 2011)

Dabei!    Bis dahin habe ich auch endlich mein Trans-X...


----------



## Bergradlerin (21. Januar 2011)

Nur so zur Info: die Events in Leogang. Will man/frau dabei sein? Oder lieber freie Pisten?


----------



## trhaflhow (21. Januar 2011)

Leongang gerne ein paar Tage unter der Woche und nicht in den Ferien.
Muss ja meinen neuen freerider mal ausführen.
Und ich gelobe feierlich dich nicht platt zu fahren

Geht auch beim freeriden nicht da fürchte ich mich. In Leongang ists für womo Besitzer ja günstig ( umsonst) an der Bahn mit Klo und Freibad zum duschen


----------



## Votec Tox (21. Januar 2011)

Klingt gut - wenn es nur nicht so weit weg wäre 
Unter der Woche wäre auch o.k. 
Juni ist o.k., nur bitte nicht Ende Juni.

Grüße!


----------



## Bergradlerin (21. Januar 2011)

Ich hab mein WoMo verkauft!  

Wochentags ist ganz in meinem Sinne!


----------



## MissQuax (21. Januar 2011)

Bin auch interessiert, wollte schon immer mal nach Leogang! 

Pfingsten geht bei mir aber leider nicht - mein Patenkind (Neffe) wird am Pfingstmontag konfirmiert- echt ätzend, daß die Pfarrgemeinde dort den Berufstätigen mit so einer bescheuerten Terminierung die Chance auf ein verlängertes Wochenende zum Wegfahren versaut! 

Sonst ist Juni okay, sowohl unter der Woche (kann Urlaub nehmen) oder eines der übrigen Wochenenden.

Vielleicht kann man ja (je nach Autogröße und woher die Teilnehmerinnen kommen) Fahrgemeinschaften bilden. Das würde die Reisekosten etwas reduzieren. Fahre gerne irgendwo mit, kann bei Bedarf aber auch selbst fahren und 1 Person + 1 Bike + Gepäck mitnehmen.


----------



## Bergradlerin (21. Januar 2011)

Super! Wenn´s ferienfrei sein soll, bleibt eigentlich nur die erste Juniwoche, oder? Ab 20. Mai sollen in Leogang die Trails frisch geshaped und die Bergbahn offen sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trhaflhow (22. Januar 2011)

Meinst du die Woche die noch im Mai beginnt oder die ab dem 6.6., letztere fände ich gut.
Bis Freitag sollte es kein Problem sein ( Pfingsten würde ich dann eh verschwinden)    

Weil der 2. Juni ist ja so ein Feiertag Christi Himmelfahrt denke ich, da kannst gleich in die Ferien fahren.


----------



## Bergradlerin (22. Januar 2011)

Also die Woche ab 6.6. (oder das WE davor)


----------



## trhaflhow (22. Januar 2011)

Wenn wir und hoffentlich noch ein paar Mädels auf das Datum einigen können bin ich dabei. Muss allerdings bis 6.6 8h ( morgens ) "arbeiten " und könnte dann gleich losdüsen. 
Muss gleich am Montag mal in unseren urlaubsplan schaun


----------



## trhaflhow (24. Januar 2011)

Die Woche würde bei mir klappen. 
Hab Termin verwechselt muss das verlängerte  woende zuvor nicht arbeiten ( nur mit Mann klettern ) kann also ganz erholt

Anfang Juni ist aber das schneerisiko schon noch da. 
Ich werf nochmal  4-8 Juli in den Raum 

Falls überhaupt allgemeines Interesse besteht.

Bis jetzt sind's ja 2 1/2


----------



## Bergradlerin (24. Januar 2011)

Gut, dann planen wir die Woche ab 4.6. (Samstag, weil der in Österreich Anreisetag ist) bzw. 6.6. (Montag, für diejenigen, die nur ein paar Tage bleiben wollen). Wir suchen schon mal eine Ferienwohnung bzw. ein -haus in Leogang oder engerer Umgebung. Wer mit will, sollte sich klar sein darüber, dass in dieser Woche die Damen und Herren Downhiller und Fourcrosser zum UCI-Weltcuprennen eintrudeln... Also bald buchen oder mir rasch Bescheid geben, dann suchen wir ein größeres Haus.

Was wir planen: Zu Wochenbeginn in den Bikepark Leogang, gegen Ende der Woche auf die Trails Saalbach (weil dann in Leogang die Vorbereitungen für den Weltcup laufen) und - mein Highlight! - die 5-Gondeltour mit einem Guide. Die kann man in einem Tag durchziehen, muss aber megafit dafür sein. Besser sind zwei Tage, dann hat man Spaß, was von der Landschaft und kann seine Skills verbessern. Dafür (und für die unbeschwerte Orientierung) würde ich den Guide buchen. 

Und? Interesse?  

_Edit:
Ups... Deine Änderungen haben sich mit meinem Post überschnitten... Juli? Hm... Ich denke nicht, dass Anfang Juni noch Schnee liegt. Und wenn?  _


----------



## trhaflhow (24. Januar 2011)

Nö stört eigentlich nicht wird schon nicht so viel sein 
Die 5 Gondel Tour 
Gibt's da verschiedene Varianten
Bin sie schon mal gefahren allerdings mit dem normalen  mtb mit dem freerider ists sicher lustiger. 

Wenn allgemein Guide gewünscht gerne mit, is aber gut ausgeschildert

Bin dabei allerdings schlafe ich in meinem dann hoffentlich gelieferten womo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Principiante (24. Januar 2011)

Schnee im Juni, in Saalbach Hinterglemm... no!

Wäre gerne mal dabei, doch wenn ich mir mal wieder Saalbach leisten kann, dann werde ich im Winter hinfahren...
War schon seit 6 jahren nicht mehr Ski laufen..._seufz_...

Wünsche Euch aber ganz viel Spaß!!!


LG, Principiante!


----------



## wurzelhoppser (29. Januar 2011)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


> Für mich steht fest, dass ich dieses Jahr irgendwann im Frühsommer (evtl. Juni, sicher aber außerhalb der Ferien) eine Woche in Leogang/Saalbach/Hinterglemm mit meinem 180er Stinky an meinen FR/DH-"Skills" feilen werde - ob mit oder ohne fachkundige Unterstützung und in welchem Umfang steht noch nicht fest. Die Gondeltour gönne ich mir auf alle Fälle mit Guide...
> 
> In der Gruppe ist sicher Spaß angesagt, vielleicht sogar der Lerneffekt höher. Die eher einsteigerorientierten Mädelsseminare, die die Schule in Leogang für gewöhnlich anbietet, ist allerdings nicht so ganz meine Liga - und nur mit Jungs fahren ist mir dann doch ein wenig zu heftig. Also gibt es nur den Kompromiss: Suche eine Gruppe Gleichgesinnter und stelle selbst was auf die Beine!
> 
> Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn: Wer hat Lust?



Hier mal ein kleiner Tip ,ist einfach nur Spitze.Egal ob für Frauen oder Männer.Preis einfach nur genial für eine Woche ,ist unschlagbar.Bike Hotel Conrad
Name:
 Hotel Conrad - Familie Hasenauer

Adresse:
 Dorf Nr. 165
A- 5754 Hinterglemm

Telefon:
 +43 (0)6541 6351

Fax:
 +43 (0)6541 6351-111

E-Mail: 
[email protected]
 Gruss


----------



## Bergradlerin (29. Januar 2011)

1.) Kenne ich, war ich schon.
2.) Ist in Sachen Preis/Leistung inzwischen uninteressant.
3.) Ist zu weit von Leogang entfernt.

Wir haben uns hier eingemietet.


----------

